# Ebay yorkshire car care!



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

How childish, Ordered a fair few time's from them then recently ordered a couple of the pinnacle bug/tar sponges which both arrived quicly but were missing the pinnacle sleving, clearly shown on the ebay pic.
Didn't really haggle with the seller as were talking sponge's here but just questioned are they genuine and how would I tell going by what was sent?.. the answer being obviously having to take his word.
So left negative feedback-arrived quickly but unsure if genuine. Its not a lie for other buyers. Back on last night for a few more goodies which couldn't pay for, reason being the sellers taken the huff instead of resolving and removed my buying right:lol: Can't get over how childish that is.

Anybody else used them or left a negative and received the buying ban:lol:


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> How childish, Ordered a fair few time's from them then recently ordered a couple of the pinnacle bug/tar sponges which both arrived quicly but were missing the pinnacle sleving, clearly shown on the ebay pic.
> Didn't really haggle with the seller as were talking sponge's here but just questioned are they genuine and how would I tell going by what was sent?.. the answer being obviously having to take his word.
> So left negative feedback-arrived quickly but unsure if genuine. Its not a lie for other buyers. Back on last night for a few more goodies which couldn't pay for, reason being the sellers taken the huff instead of resolving and removed my buying right:lol: Can't get over how childish that is.
> 
> Anybody else used them or left a negative and received the buying ban:lol:


To be honest I think you've acted too hasty, I would have contacted the buyer direct and tried to resolve it and only left negative feedback if you either didn't get resolve or response from seller.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Someone is making a living selling things on a market place where feedback is important. You showed a concern with goods and before getting the reassurance from a seller you left a negative mark which cannot be erased. I wouldn't sell to that type of customer again.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

I disagree with the whole eBay feedback system to be honest. It weighs heavily towards the buyer as a seller can't leave negative feedback. No wonder sellers get p***ed off. A few negs can have a massive impact on your sales. Not that I'm siding with the seller in this instance, however I've found eBay/PayPal always rule in favour of the buyer.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

BadgerJCW said:


> I disagree with the whole eBay feedback system to be honest. It weighs heavily towards the buyer as a seller can't leave negative feedback. No wonder sellers get p***ed off. A few negs can have a massive impact on your sales. Not that I'm siding with the seller in this instance, however I've found eBay/PayPal always rule in favour of the buyer.


You can leave a negative comment in your feedback though,I've done it a few times when really pi55ed off. OP, did you pay using paypal? could be worth claiming, also Ebay buyer protection entitles you to a refund if the item isn't as described,you could argue that the item received isn't the same as what was pictured. 
Mike


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I can't even find the seller


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

mike41 said:


> You can leave a negative comment in your feedback though,I've done it a few times when really pi55ed off. OP, did you pay using paypal? could be worth claiming, also Ebay buyer protection entitles you to a refund if the item isn't as described,you could argue that the item received isn't the same as what was pictured.
> Mike


I guess so but it's not as obvious. No doubt if the OP claims via PayPal they'll rule in his favour.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

They are Motor Geek


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Only problem with claiming the item "not as described" is you have to send it back and most sellers wont refund p+p


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

J306TD said:


> I can't even find the seller


Yorkshire_car_care


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I disagree with the whole eBay feedback system to be honest. It weighs heavily towards the buyer as a seller can't leave negative feedback. No wonder sellers get p***ed off. A few negs can have a massive impact on your sales. Not that I'm siding with the seller in this instance, however I've found eBay/PayPal always rule in favour of the buyer.

This is why I only use e-bay / pay pal when there is no other option.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I wouldn't have been too impressed with your actions. And, I probably want you as a customer after that. You got a full refund what more could the seller have done?? Nothing.... And you neg'd him? Yeh I'd be pissed


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

as others have said, what do you expect....

You call him childish, I call you harsh. 

I'd review your feedback at least to a neautral feedback with your comment rather than just leaving negative straight off. Very damaging for the buinsess with just your assumption to go on.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Think a fair few are misreading and jumping the gun, the seller had 7 days to rectify before feedback was left where as the only action that was taken and received was his word that there genuine, ive received no refund as didn't put a refund claim in.

Say you bought a bottle of polish that arrived with the label missing obviously it could be anything so you would contact the seller who replys its genuine then after 7 days still no resolvement it would be obvious you would leave negativity.
And if you bought something from chemical guys say and you left a negative of it am pretty sure chemical guys wouldn't stop selling to you again.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Short1e said:


> They are Motor Geek


Is that true?.. just received a wrong item order from them from the online site and was a second away from reordering another lot to try and correct what was miss sold previous, oh well cancel that not that they would be bothered anyway.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Miglior said:


> I wouldn't have been too impressed with your actions. And, I probably want you as a customer after that. You got a full refund what more could the seller have done?? Nothing.... And you neg'd him? Yeh I'd be pissed


Think you've miss understood what was said, and based on the reply I dnt think id even want to be a customer.
Same scenario I received negative so cutting off my services of buying from you in future.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

what your ebay ID? il add you to my ignore list.....







only messing mate


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

bigup said:


> what your ebay ID? il add you to my ignore list.....
> 
> only messing mate


:lol::lol: wish some would probably end up saving a fair fortune!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

more than often sellers on ebay are just box shifters, they dont really know much about what they sell, just get a cheap shipment from china and sell on

thats life on ebay i guess!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Please correct me if I'm wrong.
1. You buy from a seller that you have used before, I'd have to assume there was some trust with the seller for you to return.
2. You receive a sponge with missing sleeve.
3. You contact seller for clarity on the authenticity.
4. Seller reassures you as an existing customer that everything is above board. You've bought from them before so of course they assume a mutual trust from you as a returning customer.
5. You leave negative feedback.
6. You act annoyed that his actions are childish when you get banned. 
Assuming my list is correct I have a couple of questions.
1. What would you hope for as a resolution from the seller?
2. If from the seller's perspective of providing genuine products to a loyal(returning) customer and this customer sought and received positive confirmation of the goods authenticity. Would you as seller then expect a negative comment?


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Luke M said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 1. You buy from a seller that you have used before, I'd have to assume there was some trust with the seller for you to return.
> 2. You receive a sponge with missing sleeve.
> 3. You contact seller for clarity on the authenticity.
> ...


The seller could have simply asked if not happy please return for a full refund and second the item was missing its appropriate labelling or before sending the seller could have stated on selling that the items being sent are missing there appropriate labelling.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

k9vnd said:


> The seller could have simply asked if not happy please return for a full refund and second the item was missing its appropriate labelling or before sending the seller could have stated on selling that the items being sent are missing there appropriate labelling.


The point is that you bought from a trusted seller (with over 1700 previous purchasers) the very nature of THAT alone would reassure you that the products are genuine, and that's called building a reputation. It takes ages to build that loyalty.

If you decided to sell 3m clay bars with a poor reputation (I mean a low rating on eBay) you think anyone would actually buy them from you in the first place?

If you were not happy with their first answer, at least do them the courtesy of letting them attempt to RESOLVE your problem again if you still weren't happy. Isn't that just called manners if nothing else?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree that you've jumped the gun by leaving negative feedback.

Were you actually wanting to return them for a refund and was the questioning of them being genuine just you being curious?

If you genuinely felt they were selling counterfeit items, and it was something that concerned you enough to question them, leave negative feedback and feel like you should've been offered a full refund, then I'm not really sure why you would want to give them any more of your custom anyway.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't throw the toys out because you've come on here & not got the responses you wanted, 

Why don't you eat some humble pie, take on board what others have said & with draw your feedback & think about the things you've done in life which you'd wished someone would have just give you a break.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

if it is motorgeek

then dont worry,,they do not sell fakes or anything non genuine
you couldnt wish to meet a nicer bunch
im there most weeks,and they are generous,trustworthy and honest people


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

m1pui said:


> I agree that you've jumped the gun by leaving negative feedback.
> 
> Were you actually wanting to return them for a refund and was the questioning of them being genuine just you being curious?
> 
> If you genuinely felt they were selling counterfeit items, and it was something that concerned you enough to question them, leave negative feedback and feel like you should've been offered a full refund, then I'm not really sure why you would want to give them any more of your custom anyway.


Never got the chance as the answer given was good enough for the seller so didn't further respond, am not saying they wernt genuine but was unhappy that they were missing the appropriate labelling to guarantee the product pictured as advertised for sale was thee item I was going to receive.
Because a member has stated there motorgeek then its obvious the last order I did there will be my last both ebay obvious on that and via web orders in which was also miss sold as didn't receive fully what I ordered but its ok though next time will take a few cheap Kirkland cloths to keep me quiet and praise


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> if it is motorgeek
> 
> then dont worry,,they do not sell fakes or anything non genuine
> you couldnt wish to meet a nicer bunch
> im there most weeks,and they are generous,trustworthy and honest people


Trust them steve,agree used them fair few times especially for there blackfire stock and was on call yesterday for pinnacle and opti seal goodies. Wasn't fully aware the ebay seller was them until today but was surprised at the lack of response and more surprised the quick answer as to ban a buyer by doing that it just seemed to me as if the seller was hiding something or a case of a quick sweep under the carpet!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

jay_bmw said:


> Don't throw the toys out because you've come on here & not got the responses you wanted,
> 
> Why don't you eat some humble pie, take on board what others have said & with draw your feedback & think about the things you've done in life which you'd wished someone would have just give you a break.


Think the feedbacks appropriate on this one and won't revise as yeah I agree wished I ordered more from them via ebay than online as the ebay sells gain free delivery with slight reductions than there online site.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Totally jumped gun that's like on here if u sold something and u missed for example a microfiber towel and just give negative feedback with out them resolving it just cause the missing towel. Total out of order and if I was the ebay seller I would of blocked you too for not letting them get time to resolve the issue


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

close the thread.........

*The product pictured as advertised for sale wasn't the item I recieved *

Resolved!


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Whilst the OP might want the thread closed since most feel his actions were unwarranted fortunately forums don't work that way, unless a thread breaks forum rules or there are other reasons a thread is normally allowed to run its course.

Personally I rarely sell on eBay, if however I did the OP would without doubt be on my banned list, his actions have seriously damaged the business of the seller cost the seller money and rates charged by eBay are increased if there are a number of neutral/negatives lost the seller exposure as his listings will not show up as high on eBay searches, there are in fact a LOT of problems a seller faces if he receives negatives especially apparently unwarranted ones.

In the sellers position he cannot leave a negative for the buyer (rightfully so in my opinion) so the only thing he can do is make sure he doesn't get any more unwarranted bad feedback by refusing to deal with that buyer again in other words banning g the "bad" buyer, that's what I would have done and I know most sellers I deal with would have reacted the same way.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

k9vnd said:


> close the thread.........
> 
> *The product pictured as advertised for sale wasn't the item I recieved *
> 
> Resolved!


It's not always as simple as that, sometimes manufacturers change product labels and bottles or packaging without notice, so it's easy to be showing a product with technically incorrect packaging until you can rectify the listing.

We sell on eBay and on the most part things are fine (15k + feedback), but you do get some people who don't give you a chance to rectify a problem and hide behind the heavilly weighted buyer protection. I would at least give the seller a chance to deal with it by contacting them direct. If they don't want to know then it's justified to leave negative feedback.

We've added a few people to our block list over the years but only in extreme cases where we have considered them unfair in their actions, despite our attempts to resolve the issue.

My opinion as one of the non "box shifting" eBay sellers! 

Alex


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

EliteCarCare said:


> It's not always as simple as that, sometimes manufacturers change product labels and bottles or packaging without notice, so it's easy to be showing a product with technically incorrect packaging until you can rectify the listing.
> 
> We sell on eBay and on the most part things are fine (15k + feedback), but you do get some people who don't give you a chance to rectify a problem and hide behind the heavilly weighted buyer protection. I would at least give the seller a chance to deal with it by contacting them direct. If they don't want to know then it's justified to leave negative feedback.
> 
> ...


Agree here alex, just bought GTECH branded bottles from you, say you sent these and there was no branding on them would you notify or advertise as unbranded or labels missing? then you receive a question from me asking if they are genuine even though theres no way the buyer to tell from the product received. 
So I send the question "disappointed as the sleves are missing and cannot tell the branding why is that and are these the genuine item's? Which would you reply "there genuine from our warehouse" and then block that seller as there was no further communication for 7 days and you received a negative based on product only and not the service's I have to add!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Rebel007 said:


> Whilst the OP might want the thread closed since most feel his actions were unwarranted fortunately forums don't work that way, unless a thread breaks forum rules or there are other reasons a thread is normally allowed to run its course.
> 
> Personally I rarely sell on eBay, if however I did the OP would without doubt be on my banned list, his actions have seriously damaged the business of the seller cost the seller money and rates charged by eBay are increased if there are a number of neutral/negatives lost the seller exposure as his listings will not show up as high on eBay searches, there are in fact a LOT of problems a seller faces if he receives negatives especially apparently unwarranted ones.
> 
> In the sellers position he cannot leave a negative for the buyer (rightfully so in my opinion) so the only thing he can do is make sure he doesn't get any more unwarranted bad feedback by refusing to deal with that buyer again in other words banning g the "bad" buyer, that's what I would have done and I know most sellers I deal with would have reacted the same way.


And whats the difference between a negative on ebay to a negative on the forum sellers feedback or order's on this site which I add is more open public than ebays feedback? going through each I highly doubt any of the sponsors will tell that seller not to buy from them again because they had a problem with there order.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Agree, you shouldn't have given negative feedback.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It is very petty what the guy has done by banning him tbh

If we have a negative we don't ever ban people for any reason, especially over a sponge ffs. You rectify the error and all parties are happy

And the thing is, with over 1500 feedback it won't even make any difference?

I probably wouldn't have left a negative but if I really wasn't sure on authenticity id maybe have left a neutral.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Think I will revise it then to 100%, will miss out the wrong item which I add has been resolved and put 100% for the communication that I never received nor a chance to resolve the matter, then what I can do is resolve the issue through ebay and claim the cash back. Will I send the item back? well why didn't they give a return address if I wasn't happy so I could return them..?. so will await to see if this can be resolved via ebay.
If anyone else has the problem just tell them to accept what was sent and give 100% feedback because that may cause the seller to have a negative approach to the buyer's. 
Will then advertise a car as a Ferrari and hope the buyer wont come to see it first and pays the cash and then fob him off with the granddads fiesta, then if he wants to return the car tell him its genuine but hay "mind leave me 100% feedback but make it neutral


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Everybody likes stuff cheaper and if that means the said auction site fair enough.
However if you do pay a low price on something and its not as described I think most users know which way to go.

Why do our subscribers pay there subscription fees to dw.
To bring us great deals and make money themselves. 
E bay is a risk at times and sometimes you get a bum deal. Its not worth the execution for the sellers in a tight market as well.

Im afraid op you went about it the wrong way


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree and take it on the chin... however will do the decent thing when reselling these through ebay I will ensure to include the item will arrive without product packaging and not as pictured that way the buyer will know.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> Will then advertise a car as a Ferrari and hope the buyer wont come to see it first and pays the cash and then fob him off with the granddads fiesta, then if he wants to return the car tell him its genuine but hay "mind leave me 100% feedback but make it neutral


This is not analogous to your situation. 
More appropriate would be:
Bought my last four cars from sytner (for eg). Was happy with all of them which is why I kept going back. Then bought a fifth BMW from them that was debadged and asked if it really was an M3. Was told yeah, it looks like an M3 runs like an M3 sounds like an M3 and is an M3. 
You then spray paint there front window with "these guys sell fake bmws" then you go back next month for your 6th BMW only to be told you're no longer welcome!

Honestly cannot believe the stubbornness shown to accept that your actions were rash and unnecessary.

This will be the last I say on this thread! Didn't expect to see you still defending your position.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

k9vnd said:


> I agree and take it on the chin... however will do the decent thing when reselling these through ebay I will ensure to include the item will arrive without product packaging and not as pictured that way the buyer will know.


Are you selling them because you don't want them or you're not sure of their authenticity?

To be totally accurate, you should also include in your listing that you aren't 100% sure if they're genuine brand products due to the circumstances.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If not sure of authenticity you ask if your not happy with Reply you open a case, seller has 8 days to respond.

If not happy then can be escalated with ebay for them to look at it and make decision.

I dont jump the gun and always try to resolve with seller but if no joy but only if something is totally wrong damaged or not turned up.

Do not know the specifics of the question you asked them but if you simply asked are they genuine and they said yes then perfectly acceptable answer they gave.

If you wanted a refund then you should have asked, but if they look the same as the genuine article and told they are by a reputable seller then thats that.

Anyone can mock up a cover and slip it on and it not be genuine.

I follow the whole procedure before leaving feedback.

I would sooner save a few bob with no packaging that i will only throw anyway.

I Have a blocked bidder list for those that have been clever with me in messages and even reported some with the content of there messages.

From the little you have explained i would have banned you from my auctions also leaving negative without expressing your concerns clearly nor asking for some resolution before leaving negative.

Yeah i would block you also.


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmmm....http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335291 !!!!!


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Hmmmm.........http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4532633 !!!!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

BRYHER said:


> Hmmm....http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335291 !!!!!





BRYHER said:


> Hmmmm.........http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4532633 !!!!


Pmsl haha


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Clean ocd heres another for your entertainment.....HMMMM..... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340708 .. he is one unlucky guy, nothing goes right !!!!!!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

BRYHER said:


> Hey Clean ocd heres another for your entertainment.....HMMMM..... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340708 .. he is one unlucky guy, nothing goes right !!!!!!


You have a lot of time on ur hands. Again pmsl :spam:


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Seriousley UNLUCKY ...I'd be a bit twitchy after this one...http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=337923 ... I might never use the internet again !!!!!!

You may weap after this one!!!!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus, old woman much! OP needs to get out more!


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

BRYHER said:


> Seriousley UNLUCKY ...I'd be a bit twitchy after this one...http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=337923 ... I might never use the internet again !!!!!!
> 
> You may weap after this one!!!!


Man you deffo have too much time on hands lol go wash ur car haha :buffer: happy searching tho lol


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Clean ocd said:


> Man you deffo have too much time on hands lol go wash ur car haha :buffer: happy searching tho lol


Just wondered how long I could keep you reading :wave:
BFN just doing as instructed :detailer:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

BRYHER said:


> Hmmm....http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335291 !!!!!


Friend of company hence why I could have resolved the buyers situation there.

Funny the 2 problem orders turn out to be from the same seller.

The pin pointing is just showing you a bigger prick than I actually thought I was, especially pin pointing the last post as it was a little harsh and possibly below the belt almost uncalled for really aint it.

And cleanocd its not half as funny as yourself, 3 months into detailing and whizzing around Glasgow detailing phantoms,footballers car's ect... if I think I know exactly who you are am pretty sure your sister will be shocked to see your bull**** posting's about this alledged going on...small world aint it.

The sites not for open cat fight's and id respect if we kept it that way not just for ourselves but for others too.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Are you selling them because you don't want them or you're not sure of their authenticity?
> 
> To be totally accurate, you should also include in your listing that you aren't 100% sure if they're genuine brand products due to the circumstances.


Will indeed other than copy and pasting the original sellers advert so the buyer wont be disappointed.


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi k9vnd , thought the last post validated your position, as far as having been bitten more than once, and in a savage way with the dvd scam. post48 (I take it thats the one you mean when you say, "especially pin pointing the last post as it was a little harsh and possibly below the belt almost uncalled for really aint it."

No one could blame you for crossing the T and dotting the i, after that.

However people didn't validate (agree with) your method, but neither did you agree with the sellers method of dealing with you, blocked from using them again.

Having said that I am sorry my post upset you.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

its funny how after this the seller has added that he offered full refund which if he had done at the time then there wouldnt have been a problem and on the web site my wrong order item has been removed and replaced with what i recieved in return.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi folks,

A bit off topic but I just bought some black fire black ice polish from these guys off eBay small pot £51. Goods arrived ok only problem in the advert states it comes in wooden box with two special applicators. I received no box and two generic sponge applicators, consequently am concerned maybe product is not authentic ?. 

Have asked seller but as yet no response, guessing I could raise a PayPal claim ? What is the view ? Anyone good or bad experiences ?


----------

